# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Как мужчины и женщины называют друг друга

## Irina

*Женские прозвища*

1. В ласковых именах для женщин лидируют кошачьи. Больше всего среди нас, оказывается, котят. Чуть меньше кис, далее произвольная программа (киска, кошенция, кошенятка, мяфффка, кошак, мяушка и подобные).

2. Затем идут малыши, малышки, маленькие (от «babe» до «мой милый ребенок»).

3. На почетном третьем месте – солнышки и солнца. Очень популярен вариант солнУшко.

4. Совсем немножко отстают зайцы (заечко, зайчонок, зая, зайчиха, bunny, сахарная зайка).

5. Еще реже ласково склоняют наши имена (Натик, Алечка, Машуля, Тати).

6. Отныне мужчины лишены права попрекать нас телячьими нежностями и особенно «мусями-пусями». Потому как когда мужчину слышит только женщина, он то и дело говорит «лапа», «лапость», «лапупындрик», «лапусеныш», «пупсик», «мучипусечка» и подобное. И это, безусловно, прекрасно.

7. Равно популярны «милая» («darling») и «любимая» («любовь моя»).

8. Далее – теплые и интимные «девочка моя», «жена моя», «половинка», «супруга», «родная».

9. До странного редко мы бываем красавицами, красотками и красоточками.

10. После чего начинается животное царство. Вы, наверное, думаете, что после кис и зайчиков идут птички, бельчата и лисички. Ни разу. Феерически модны мыши («дурацкая мышка»). А сразу за ними – слоники, бегемотики и - обратите внимание, - пингвины.

Не войдя в топ, все же заслуживает отдельного упоминания раздел семейных приколов. Можно получить массу радости, только представив, что все это влюбленные мужчины ласково говорят своим женщинам. «Жопа с метлой», «дурында», «телка», «ебанашка», «крысеныш», «писюха мелкая», «козявочка», «пузо», «блядёнышь».

Но то редкие исключения. А вот от нас сомнительные комплименты вроде «подлая скотина» слышит чуть ли не каждый второй мужчина, вперемешку с «любимым и родным». Это – одна из разниц между топами. Любимый мужчина у женщины часто и «моя половинка», и «чудовище» одновременно. Тогда как сильный пол, как правило, выбирает по отношению к женщине сравнительно нейтральные «котенок» и «малыш».

*Мужские прозвища*

1. Большая часть мужчин – зайцы. Зайчата, заиньки, заюшки и подобные.

2. Чуток меньше котят. А также котиков, котов, коть, кысиков. Бывает даже котятина, кысик или kiss в смысле «кис», а не «поцелуй».

3. А теперь – муси-пуси. «Лапусик», «пусик», «пупсик», «лапулик», «масик», «мусик», «лялябрик», «пупырсик», «шмусик» и тэ дэ.

4. Те из них, кто не зайцы, не котята и до сих пор еще даже не пуси – наверняка солнца, солнышки и солнышкины.

5. Самое нежное и теплое из возможных слов, по отзывам, «родной», а также «муж», «супруг», «половинка» женщины используют довольно часто.

6. Нередко существ мужского пола зовут производными от имен и кличек. Максимыч, Рыжулька, День (от Денис).

7. Мужикам везет. В их топе после зайцев и котов идут львы, короли зверей. Лёвы и львята.

8. Зато с той же частотой, с какой они бывают тиграми и тигрятами, оказываются ежиками.

9. Совсем немного реже их именуют любимыми и милыми.

10. Раздел под кодовым названием «ласковый и нежный зверь» так объемен, что попадает в топ. «Свинюшкин», «чучело», «хитрожопый лис», «жопа», «подлая скотина», «таракан», «зараза», «балда», «бульдозер», «чудовище», «огнедышащая сволочь», «старпер», «чучело», «бука».

----------


## Irina

*Толкование уменьшительно-ласкательных женских прозвищ*






> Вместо собственного имени вы все чаще слышите из уст мужчины уменьшительно- ласкательные прозвища? Мы решили разобраться, что кроется за каждой "рыбкой-зайкой" в ваш адрес.
> 
> "Зайка"
> 
> Если мужчина сравнивает вас с мелким грызуном, то он прирожденный охотник, и, вполне вероятно, у него таких заек... Чтобы удержать этого вольного стрелка, необходимо постоянно прикидываться не пойманным зверем, готовым удрать в любую минуту. В качестве клетки, способной вас удержать, признавайте только законный брак, и не забывайте напоминать, что "за двумя зайцами погонишься... от обеих в лоб и получишь!".
> 
> "Киска"
> 
> Любители "Кошечек" и "Котеночков" обычно романтичные, но весьма мягкотелые натуры. Такие экземпляры легко поддаются дрессировке. В конфетно-букетный период кошатники могут довольно неплохо мимикрировать, маскируя свою бесхарактерность романтикой. На таком мужчине удобно тренировать свой материнский инстинкт.
> ...

----------


## Akasey

краказяба это наверное к 10 разделу.

----------


## Asteriks

Предлагаю назвать как-то уже друг друга, что ли?
Рыбы мои.

----------


## Irina

*Asteriks*, поддерживаю. Даёшь каждому по прозвищу!!!))))

----------

